# 108 gallon Rimless reef room Divider build



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

This Is my first build, Im by no means a pro aquarists so all the help is much appreciated 

Items marked as "$" means completed or recieved

108 Haygen rimless drilled 1x drain 3x return *$*

X-aqua's X-Inout wave pulsing effect 
http://reefbuilders.com/2010/07/05/xaquas-xinout-gets-a-full-hands-on-and-a-little-bit-of-testing/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICnRD_8JhE0]Watching

ATI BM 2000 with Mesh mod *$"

Neptune Systems Apex Controller Package
or Reef Angel,Reef Angel is the first open-source controller to offer the reefing hobbyist full control of hardware and software to accommodate their reefing needs. Good for me because I can program or design what I need as I go along Home - Reef Angel Controller

Tunze Silence Water Pump Electronic - 1073.050 controlled by Controller. Able to slow down the flow/pulsing effect from x-aqua for night mode.

Ecotech Marine VorTech MP40w ES . For added flow within the tank.

Two Aquaillumination Sol Blue , Maybe add a multi chip 40watt led later if needed

Custom Sump acrylic sump with refugium.

Custom Stand ADA or ELOS style Simple modern, two 2-3 inch lip around the tank covering the sand bend. If anyone knows a good carpenter in Vancouver or 
surrounding areas that can help me build my design please PM . What I originally wanted was to make the aquarium stand out of 1 inch square steel tube, and have high gloss black cabinet doors. I called a few metal shops and they quoted me something I didn't want to pay  , so for now the steel stand is scraped .


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Memeber Target has made a few beauty stands for a number of people. You could try PMing him although he hasn't been posting much recently.... Should be a very nice setup once completed! GL


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Try talking to PlantedAquariums. Great guy to deal with and talk to. He maybe able to help you out.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks ,Immus21,jiang604. Ill try to get in contact with the members you guys mention . Ill keep you guys posted. Ill also post some pictures of the equipment that i've accumulated .


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

I finally got a custom stand built out of aluminum . "no rust"  should be done sometime next week. The tank is being drilled for X-aqua’s X-Inout with 3 3/4 return this week. The tank will get delivered after I setup the stand. Ill post some pictures soon. 

Question
I have a ATI BM200 with mesh mod I was thinking of using for the setup:however the pump kinda unreliable. I was thinking of replacing the pump altogether with a bubble blaster pump. or maybe get a new purple pin wheel for the original pump . Should I replace or get a whole new skimmer altogether?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry for the long update , been a little busy with other things  

Also i will be selling the system


----------

